# Second Dan question



## Meghann1965 (Jun 29, 2008)

What is required to advance from Cho Dan to Ee Dan?  I've been told that I only have to know two forms, but I'm curious as to how many one-steps, sparring, ho sin sul, etc?

I am not training in any formal style of Tang Soo Do at present--in fact, my school is in transition and I need to work on a lot of this material on my own.  Would anyone be able to help me with this?

Thanks!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, that question is impossible to answer without knowing what organization, federation, or style within Tang Soo Do you will be testing with.  Every organization has different standards.

Do you know what organization you are affiliated with?


----------



## tsdclaflin (Jul 24, 2008)

You are going to need to find a new school.  I changed schools right after receiving my Cho Dan and it took me a year of training just to meet the new school's requirements for Cho Dan.

Testing for my E Dan was basically just getting better at what I already knew, a couple of new forms, and more difficult board breaks.  My last two schools had the same time requirements:
2 years of training for E Dan
3 years of training for Sam Dan
etc.


----------



## tsdmgk1336 (Jul 27, 2008)

For my 2nd dan I had to do>>>

(Hyungs)

Naihanchi E-dan
Jindo
Pyung ahn E-dan
Yuk-ro Cho Dan (Du Mun)
Chil Sung Sa Ro

And A bunch of other stuff!! That was fun!!!


----------



## Meghann1965 (Sep 4, 2008)

When I originally posted this message, my school was affiliated with the Atlantic-Pacific Tang Soo Do Federation.  I have since left that school.  I found a Mu Duk Kwan school whose Chief Instructor trained directly with the late Grand Master Kim.  Their style is a lot different from what I was learning.  I know I'm supposed to know Nahainchi Sam Dan and Nahainchi Ee Dan.  I already know Sip Soo, which I understand from the new instructors that this is a fourth Dan form.

I've been out of practice and I know that the one steps are going to take many months of hard work to learn and make perfect.  I also need to learn the Korean terminology in order to pass the testing.  My previous school did not teach the forms in Korean, so there's a culture shock there too.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 4, 2008)

At my school (ITSDF), the test for e-dan requires the following:

- Basic technique combinations, hand and feet (learned at red belt level)
- Hyung: sip soo, keema hyung (naihanchi) e dan, pyung ahn e dan, and any forms below that they want to see.
- Bong hyung: bong hyung e dan
- Il soo sik: pyung ahn il soo sik combinations, 1 through 8. 
- Ho sin sul: cho dan ho sin sul (side wrist grab and double wrist-grab from behind) and knife defense (and possibly gun defense now...)
- Breaking: jump split kick 
- Sparring: 2 vs 1 sparring
- Endurance: 30-45 seconds single leg ahp-hop kicks (think a can-can line, only TSD)
- Terminology: Three judges, three questions each, anything from the gup manual.

Of course, testers must also display proper TSD spirit, control, and respect. 

Dunno how much of this will apply to you, of course.


----------

